# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Календарь на форуме

## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемые форумчане, календарь форума действующий?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Раньше преданные поддерживали его, теперь даже не знаю, актуализируется ли там информация.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Там информация прошлого года, лучше уж его совсем отключить.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да пусть висит. Может, кто-то возьмется продолжить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А что для этого нужно?
Сразу заполнять на полгода-год вперед, или достаточно на месяц ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А что для этого нужно?
> Сразу заполнять на полгода-год вперед, или достаточно на месяц ?


Я точно не знаю, как это работает. Сейчас заполнено до декабря 2015 года, календарь открывается только до этого месяца. Можно предположить, что календарь будет показывать только заполненные месяцы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А кто до этого заполнял, Шримати Ямуна д.д.? Может быть, ей о нас напомнить, что нуждаемся... Но желающие найдутся, мне не трудно, если не надо сразу все заполнять.

----------

